# Key Fob Styles



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

Just curious what type of keyfob everyone received with their mk3 TTs.

I've got this one for my 2015 model:


http://imgur.com/V1R7R2y




http://imgur.com/uvjHueR


whereas, the majority of Audi owners I've seen have this style:

(a)


http://imgur.com/nkLcT3f

or
(b)


http://imgur.com/k13wbar


The closest one I can find that's similar to mine has the physical key stuck to the bottom "cap" ((c)


http://imgur.com/HDNR3iu

). 
The metal key piece of mine is separate and clips into the back.

I was trying to find a replacement key but can't seem to find much using the part numbers. My dealer (in Australia) quoted aud$1300 to supply and programme one key. I also just wanted the metal key piece so that I can use it to lock the glovebox without having to pull apart the whole key fob each time.

What do you have - same as mine, (a), (b) or (c)? 
Are the key fobs interchangeable once programmed? I have the comfort key feature on my vehicle, if that makes a difference.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

a) Same as this:











bobbified said:


> Are the key fobs interchangeable once programmed? I have the comfort key feature on my vehicle, if that makes a difference.


Interchangeable? Interchangeable with what?
Obviously the memory is associated with the fob. If it's correctly programmed to the car, then it will have all the features of the original key. If it's not, then it won't.

An autolocksmith is probably your best best if you want a fully featured key. If you just want something to lock/unlock the glovebox (with the blade key, right?) then by far the easiest and cheapest option is just to get a key cut by a regular locksmith.

Edit: A locksmith will be able to provide you with a cheap key like one of these:
















No need to pay for the electronics if you don't need them.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

There is also a different style fob (top one), which I like even more;










As far as I know you cannot order these seperately. Once programmed they cannot be reprogrammed to work on another car. You can only order new ones via the dealer for anti theft reasons.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

RuuTT said:


> There is also a different style fob (top one), which I like even more;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


believe the top one is advanced key, the below the spare
it is in my case


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

pcbbc said:


> Interchangeable? Interchangeable with what?


Sorry, I meant.. is the hardware interchangeable? Is it possible to program the other keyfob styles to replace (or work alongside) the existing?



pcbbc said:


> Edit: A locksmith will be able to provide you with a cheap key like one of these:


Thanks! I might actually contact a locksmith and give this a try!


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

RuuTT said:


> There is also a different style fob (top one), which I like even more


I agree with you! That first one looks awesome! Except mine isn't the TTRS and I haven't seen one with anything else (like just TT) other than the RS.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

mine is the top style and i have a TT45 BE, its the active key.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

bobbified said:


> Sorry, I meant.. is the hardware interchangeable? Is it possible to program the other keyfob styles to replace (or work alongside) the existing?


Sorry, I don't know. It's probably impossible to say just by looking at pictures of them...

For some vehicles (MK1 is a case in point) there are 2 totally incompatible key fob versions (different radio protocols), however outwardly the cases are completely identical. They only way to differentiate them is by checking the part number.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is mine, 2018 TTS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Silver flash and third silver button denotes "Advanced key"..


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Silver flash and third silver button denotes "Advanced key"..


Does your key that doesn't have the third silver button not function as an advanced key? Mine with the black boot button still works.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi cheap'd out, you only get one of the cooler keys..


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

When I had this problem with my key fob,dealership wanted all keys as they re programme from scratch ,they don't add the new key and programme just that one.

key and programming cost £200 (about 2.5 years ago)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturn5 said:


> When I had this problem with my key fob,dealership wanted all keys as they re programme from scratch ,they don't add the new key and programme just that one.


Obvious when you think about it, because otherwise how could they tell which of the keys the car is programmed with is the broken one?


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Saturn5 said:
> 
> 
> > When I had this problem with my key fob,dealership wanted all keys as they re programme from scratch ,they don't add the new key and programme just that one.
> ...


Wasn't so long ago when you could buy a replacement (even second hand one off ebay),find a step by step re programming method on google or from the relevant owners club and do it yourself.
Well that's progress . . . or is it cynical revenue generation for the dealers?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturn5 said:


> Wasn't so long ago when you could buy a replacement (even second hand one off ebay), find a step by step re programming method on Google or from the relevant owners club and do it yourself.
> Well that's progress . . . or is it cynical revenue generation for the dealers?


Even for the MK1 all existing keys are required to correctly program a new key. Nothing new here. Otherwise you are taking a risk that that in programming the new key, you overwrite the wrong key. i.e. you accidentally delete the programming of the remaining working key(s).

Also there's a requirement to ensure that if a key is lost (a common reason for requesting a new key) it is removed from the system. No way to do that without knowing which key was lost.

Yes, I grant you there is a user available procedure for doing it on the MK1.

If the dealers/manufacturers wanted a revenue stream they'd make it so only they could change the batteries.  :wink:


----------



## ianiention (8 mo ago)

Saturn5 said:


> View attachment 431393
> 
> 
> When I had this problem with my key fob,dealership wanted all keys as they re programme from scratch ,they don't add the new key and programme just that one.
> ...


I have a mk3 2016 model, the key went swimming in the sea and is now not working at all - not even the NFC inside the car, so I'm buying a replacement.
I can update you on the price because I'm currently lying down in shock.
The key, from Audi Watford, is costing me £303.79. 
As I was paying this they also said, oh and there's a £90 fee to program it to your car, once we get the key.
*So £400 for a replacement key!!! *
Based on your £250 that means it's gone up 100% in 2.5 years


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you try to ask to different dealers for a quotation ? 90 just to program the key looks a robbery!


----------



## ianiention (8 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> did you try to ask to different dealers for a quotation ? 90 just to program the key looks a robbery!


No, I didn't. I had to prove I owned the car with the V5 and driver's licence, even though I bought the car from the dealership and have serviced it with them they still needed proof. I had to do this before they would even order the key. The thought of then going someplace else to program it would be a nightmare.
I still love my TT but having to deal with dealerships that clearly couldn't care less is beginning to irritate me a lot.


----------



## Heik (Sep 6, 2021)

ianiention said:


> I have a mk3 2016 model, the key went swimming in the sea and is now not working at all - not even the NFC inside the car, so I'm buying a replacement.
> I can update you on the price because I'm currently lying down in shock.
> The key, from Audi Watford, is costing me £303.79.
> As I was paying this they also said, oh and there's a £90 fee to program it to your car, once we get the key.
> ...


Last Autumn I lost key of my A6 (2007), new key was about 350 €, programming 90 €. Luckily I had insurance to cover the costs.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

There's some misinformation in this thread. The silver and gloss black keys are reserved for S/RS models across the Audi range (on platforms that use that particular key fob design). The internals are identical. Someone said above the silver bit denoted the key as an "advanced key". This isn't the case. Both keys will allow keyless entry etc. If the car has it.


----------

